# white cloud over p's eye



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

well, a week ago, i noticed that my mac had this white cloud over one of his eyes... i read some info here saying to just use aquarium salt. the thing is, that it went away completely in like 4 days...so i stopped adding salt. like 2 days later, it had it again!!!... so how long am i suppose to treat it with aquarium salt so it won't come back??

btw, what is it any ways? that white cloud over the eyes... is it a sign of bad water quality?

thanks in advance!


----------



## piranhapat (Oct 11, 2003)

add melafix for 5-7 days better than salt.. Plus piranhas don't like salt added to there water ..


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

I've had very good success using Melafix on Cloudy Eye too.









Watch your water quality, as that's the most common cause of cloudy eye. Either that, or injury to the eye, usually on decor.


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

thanks guys. can someone post a picture of the bottle for melafix? and how much does it go for..?


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

Here ya go.







It's not expensive stuff, and any good LFS will carry it. Over here in the U.K, it goes for about £5 or 6 a bottle (which is probably just under $10).


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

thank you.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Check your water parameters.


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

just did a 25% water change on the 200 and added melafix.. hope i didn't od them on medication...







hpee they heal up! thanks again guys...


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

when i came back from school today i notice my mac was very close to the surface as if he was gasping for air. the thing is though, when i went up closer to check he moved down and was swimming around normally. i was worried that he wasn't getting enough oxygen so i added an air pump just incase. i was also worried that i added too much medication so i did a 25 percent water change. i just got back home and i saw him again, in the smae position, gasping for air. i didn't notice any fast breathign or anything like that... he was just near the surface with his mouth pointing up... Any suggestions?????

btw, the eye cloud spread to his other eye.


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

ahh, he's getting worse by the day. now the eye which the eye cloud started forming earlier, looks like it has bright red pus on the inside of it... it's really gross. his eye is 3 tiems normal with a bright red circle in the middle....

SOMEONE HELLLLPPPPPPP!!!!


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

...


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

RIP.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

so sad







pour out some liquer.........


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

that looks to be due to ammonia i have seen it before on piranha.
i once went on holiday and the usual person who looked after my fish was also away so i had someone else do it and advvised them to remove any uneaten food which was not done.
when i got back my piraya had an eye like that and within a few more hours its other eye was the same.
i checked and found uneaten food under some bogwood and removed it and did a large water change and then 10% water changes each day which did the trick.
you need to keep a better check on the water and keep an eye on ammonia.

i have also advised many other people on this with usually the same outcome it look like this is too late but you will know for the future.
dixon


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

uneaten food was definately not hte problem in this ccase. the tank is plain except for the sand, so i could see what was left.

i caught onto the eye problem a couple days earlier before i even posted here. i was doing water changes every day like how you mentioned. it went away for awhile, but then it came back. it took the fish 8 days to die. each day, i did do a water change (most of the previous post mentioned that i did a so and so percent water change)...but i guess he just couldn't take it any more.

this was such a hard loss for me. had him close to a year, starting at 1".


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> that looks to be due to ammonia i have seen it before on piranha.
> i once went on holiday and the usual person who looked after my fish was also away so i had someone else do it and advvised them to remove any uneaten food which was not done.
> when i got back my piraya had an eye like that and within a few more hours its other eye was the same.
> i checked and found uneaten food under some bogwood and removed it and did a large water change and then 10% water changes each day which did the trick.
> ...


 couldnt of put it better my self good job dix

also rip


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

dang, tough loss


----------

